# Why is the 2.5TFSI engine so heavy. ??



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't understand why the 2.5TFSI engine weigh so much.
It's 30 Kg heavier then a 2.0TFSI and even heavier then the old 3.2 V(R)6 engine.

For comparison the all new SLK55 AMG have a 5.5 litre atmo V8 that just weigh 187 Kg.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

30kg isn't that much. Surely components such as turbos and intercoolers are going to weight quite a bit?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice to know that the V6 isn't a super heavyweight anymore..
Quite surprising though seeing that it has 1 less cylinder of power.
Puts the phrase "less is more" into perspective now.
Steve


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Its because of the materials used to combat the heat caused by forced combustion....

You dont see this in a N/A engine.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

because its construction material is the same as a diesel.

Also big capacity engines doesnt always mean big weight, its just means there is alot of air inside it!


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Its a parts bin engine. 
its a shame really could have been something special if Audi had bothered to put some effort into it.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

msnttf10 said:


> Its a parts bin engine.
> its a shame really could have been something special if Audi had bothered to put some effort into it.












Engine of the year in its category 2 years on the trot. Have you even drove a car with that engine or read up about it :roll:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

msnttf10 said:


> Its a parts bin engine.
> its a shame really could have been something special if Audi had bothered to put some effort into it.


I'm afraid you're wrong here mate, the engine is a marvel, very very strong. Excellent fuel consumption and emissions and incredible performance from just 2.5l

In my opinion anyway.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

msnttf10 said:


> Its a parts bin engine.
> its a shame really could have been something special if Audi had bothered to put some effort into it.


WTF is that supposed to mean? Are you referring to the fact a similar engine block was also used in the VW Jetta :? so what? Have you got one? It's a stonker of an engine!


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

He's just an envy troll....leave it


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Turbo , IC . Steel used for block is the same used in the High capacity diesel engines very strong.

Parts bin engine ? ! the Engine is awesome probably the best most advanced the VAG group make, the only other VAG engines I would have atm would be the V10 or the mad thing in the Veyron

there was a nice pdf somewhere with all the engine specs on it, cant seem to find it now.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

msnttf10 said:


> Its a parts bin engine.
> its a shame really could have been something special if Audi had bothered to put some effort into it.


Ignore the vicious tongues/replies you'll get use to it on here. ( i see nothing changes) :roll:

While i agree with you in principle in terms of it is origins and weight its actually OK. As for most advanced engine - no chance. It doesn't have a few of Audis latest technologies eg valve lift.. but it was designed on the cheap for sure based on existing bits and pieces from other places. But that's normal for most engines. reuse, reuse, reuse.

Just goes to show how people change "their" views so quickly - the V6 was called nose heavy, but the RS with a heavier engine is "fantastic" go figure.

And yes, i do have one.
If you want good engines you need to look towards BMW. 
I'd take the M1 or M3 over the RS everyday of the week. Also the GTR has a stunning; it drives like a total dream - different league.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> > Also the GTR has a stunning; it drives like a total dream - different league.


Oh dear here goes the TTRS vs GTR debate again. Wait 'til Mitchy and the like pitch up........


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Dude...

Its not the weight of the engine compared to the V6...its the placement of the engine compared to the front axls. The V6 is a lot more forward placed than the rear tilted RS engine. So you cannot talk about weight as the only thing.

Compare the M3 to TTRS and go to the ring....it will eat the M3 anyday. Besides the Focus RS, the E90/92 is very overrated. I would rather have the old E46 M3.

And the GTR....Looking forward to seeing it in action on the ring in a couple of weeks.



Toshiba said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> > Its a parts bin engine.
> ...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Although it's a very good engine, the 2.5TFSI is not bullet proof if you tune the sh#t out of it.
You can leave the inside like it is with a hybrid upgrade, but it will be another story if you go the big turbo way.
Bearings, rods and pistons need a upgrade for big power at high rpm.
When the big turbo start to push from 5000 up to 7800 with high pressure you will need a engine rebuild after a while with OEM parts.

*But that is my view on things*.

Every one can decide for them self what part to use or replace when tuning a engine.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah, the engine is futher back - i forgot the RS must have a longer bonnet!

The engine is in the same place, if anything looking at the mountings on the engine itself, the RS is ACTUALLY further forward; where as the bulk of the V6 is at the back. Take a look at the tech drawings....Not going into this sensless debate, it is what it is and Audi could have done a lot better.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Tosh what did you buy having sold your RS?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not sold it yet, still working on it.
I cant make my mind up whats worth having.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mule said:


> Dude...
> 
> Its not the weight of the engine compared to the V6...its the placement of the engine compared to the front axls. The V6 is a lot more forward placed than the rear tilted RS engine. So you cannot talk about weight as the only thing.
> 
> ...


Ignore toshiba, going by his post he doesnt seem to fully understand the great engineering which has gone into the TTRS engine, and the fact that whilst the block architecture is similiar to that of the jetta it shares sweet FA with that NA yank market engine.

If some of these guys new the origins of lambo and jaguar engines to name a few they would probably start poo pooing that aswell.

Tosh if you want a 1M or M3 go put your money where your mouth is. Hilarious that you think so highly of the 3.0 twin turbo beemer unit which has numerous reliability issues and lawsuits going on due to this in the states :lol:

GTR does drive like a dream, for those who cannot drive, the car does it for them :lol:


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

R5T said:


> Although it's a very good engine, the 2.5TFSI is not bullet proof if you tune the sh#t out of it.
> You can leave the inside like it is with a hybrid upgrade, but it will be another story if you go the big turbo way.
> Bearings, rods and pistons need a upgrade for big power at high rpm.
> When the big turbo start to push from 5000 up to 7800 with high pressure you will need a engine rebuild after a while with OEM parts.
> ...


Bearings, rods, valves and pistons are all readily available for this engine once someone goes BT and wants to rev high


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Notice how the TTRS owners* have a habit to defend their motors everytime something negative is said about it 

*some TTRS owners


----------



## BossFox (Aug 16, 2011)

hope88 said:


> Notice how the TTRS owners* have a habit to defend their motors everytime something negative is said about it
> 
> *most TTRS owners


Isn't that like every car forum when the best model in the line up gets criticised?

I don't care if it is heavy.
I like it and I want mine to arrive! 8)

It's fast, reliable and economical (relatively speaking on economy) so it's well done Audi from me.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

hope88 said:


> Notice how the TTRS owners* have a habit to defend their motors everytime something negative is said about it
> 
> *some TTRS owners


Im all up for admitting the ttrs short comings when stock/modded, but some of the stuff said in here is pure bullshit.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks for the * :wink:

Tosh clear said most engines have links to other older/current engines, but the OP was correct; it is bits from everywhere - but does it matter? End of the day it goes, its not very refined, MPG is ok, it could have been better for sure; but then it would be a main stream engine, however saying that there's talk its going in the Q5 soon. Does it have to be black and white everytime....

As for the BMW thing mentioned above - who mentioned reliability? That's what the warranty is for is it not?
If you want to bring warranty issues into a some most on here would say Audi have a lot of work to do before they can claim that crown. As for law suits and the USA - they sued Mc'Ds for the coffee being hot! So that wouldn't bother me.

Lastly, doubt you could get an M1 now for love or money if you tired.
I've never liked the look of the 1, but the package appears to be a winner in the reviewers eyes.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Thanks for the * :wink:
> 
> Tosh clear said most engines have links to other older/current engines, but the OP was correct; it is bits from everywhere - but does it matter? End of the day it goes, its not very refined, MPG is ok, it could have been better for sure; but then it would be a main stream engine, however saying that there's talk its going in the Q5 soon. Does it have to be black and white everytime....
> 
> ...


Warranty is all nice and dandy, but if the car is constantly unreliable you will get annoyed and you will get rid.

If you read evo mag, then yes, if you also happen to read german magazines, then you might not have that same sentiment :wink:


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Are you the original/real Toshiba that left the forums recently?


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

WHO CARES? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I have one and love it......


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've not read the mag, never liked it for reasons i really cant put my finger on. 
I recently saw Sabine Smit on German TV reviewing it, she seem to be having fun, but only knowing enough German to watch porn she could have been saying anything for all i know.

Constantly unreliable - yes it does get annoying dropping the RS off at Audi every 4-5 weeks for 3-4days for them to then say we still can't solve the problem even though we know its there. But it could be worse, the car could be un-driveable and i dont really use it that much anyway. Means i never have to wash it - Audi takes care of it all for me.. 

Everyone has a view...the number is the number.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Note to self - Must check the mk2 forum more often


----------

